# New Burton ruler hurting.. wide feet?



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Danzon,

I will be stoked to help.

Your foot width measurement is going to be very important. We need to get that right. Please place the arch side of your foot up against a wall, mark the floor at the widest point of the non-arch side and measure from the point to the wall (barefoot, both feet please). Some examples here.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-33.html#post2488066


----------



## danzon (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks a bunch!

Heres a few more pics of width.

Looks like 10.5, 10.6

What do you think?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

10.5 (105 mm) and 10.6 (106mm) are EEE Width in your 256 cm length.

That is at the high end of Wide. Your 256 mm foot upsizes to 260 mondo (size 8 in snowboard boots). There is only one boot that is designed for EEE. That is the Burton Ruler Wide.

I would highly suggest that you try those.

STOKED!


----------



## danzon (Dec 6, 2015)

Okay thank you, i will send these back. Is there any other boot that might be a good fit other than the ruler wide?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

danzon said:


> Okay thank you, i will send these back. Is there any other boot that might be a good fit other than the ruler wide?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Most boots are produced to fit D Width. Only 1 model is designed to fit over E and that is the Ruler Wide (designed for EEE).


----------

